# powerpoint on linux



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

is there anything like that? im thinking about putting linux on my moms computer (she doesnt do anything except email and web browsing, both with firefox and thunderbird) but my sister uses it for homework, some is there something like that? i think there is a MS word replicate, but not sure about ppt


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I think there is a word emulator out there somewhere, but with me having no knowledge of Linux (yet) i cant really help, but im sure Ive heard of one.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

So it doesn't have to be Powerpoint? Impress (part of OpenOffice.org) is the "Linux equivelant of PP". It can save in OpenDocument, or Powerpoint format, and even in Flash (.swf). 
What distro were you thinking for installing, forc? Hopefully PCLinuxOS. It comes with OpenOffice pre-installed. For that matter, a lot of popular distros do.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

sweet. ill probably get that then. might install beryl because it looks soooo freaking cool


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah beryl's sweet. Also comes pre-installed on PCLOS. You need to have a graphics card with 3D support in Linux though.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

just wondering: how hard is it to setup, use? its okay if it isnt super easy, but i dont want to spend 2+ hours on it. also it is going to be used by someone who doesnt understand computers at all. im not linux guru either though..


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I usually do a clean install of PCLinuxOS in under 30 minutes. But I've done it quite a few times now...After it's installed, there's not really any setting up to do (other than personal preferences) unless you have natively unsupported hardware. All I have to do as far as hardware setup goes is install my video card drivers, which are available from the repository and installable via Synaptic. I have DSL internet so that works "out of the box". Everything else, like plugins, codecs, etc, are already there.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.openoffice.org/

OpenOffice is the way to go there....


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the only other problem that i can see is that it is a dell. will that effect it at all?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What hardware does it have?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

p4, 2.4 ( i think), mx 440 (again, not sure, its turned off because its REALLY slow from being used for 5 years without reformat) 512 ram, onboard sound, 2x 40gb hdds (one for os and programs, other for pics)


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

More specifically, what are the:
Graphics card
How do you connect to the 'net?
Printer (if you have one)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

VGA: mx 420
enet: hardwired through router. 
printer: HP PSC 2410 photosmart.

printer doesnt HAVE to be connected, because my computer is right there. would be nice though


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

You should be good to go! The printer will work great on Linux, there are proprietary nVidia drivers for Linux, internet should work fine, too.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here is your graphics driver. You will want to install it.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9746.html


----------

